# Supply stores in Minneapolis, MN?



## Zing (Apr 23, 2020)

I'm still fairly new to the Twin Cities area in Minnesota.  I'm just a hobbyist soaper and want to buy a single wire slicer.  I'm finding good ones online but the shipping costs as much as the item.  Is there a store in the area that soapers get their supplies from?  Thanks,


----------



## dibbles (Apr 23, 2020)

If you find one, let me know . The only one I know of in MN at all is this one QuickCut Single Wire Cutter [SINGLEWIRECUT] - $137.95 : ForCraftsSake.com, Soap Molds, Soap Cutters, Wood Crates, Displays

It looks like it's 2 months out for shipping, and I have no idea what the shipping cost would be. But maybe a road trip?

I've been very happy with my cutter from BudsWoodshop on etsy. It's an investment, but one I am glad I made. Mine is wood - I think this would be even better. Metal Single Wire Adjustable Soap Cutter - Not For M&P

I guess it depends on how much you want to spend. Are you handy at all? Or do you know anyone who is?


----------



## shunt2011 (Apr 23, 2020)

I have Buds wooden single cutter and metal multi cutter. They are great quality and worth the money.  There are cheaper ones on Etsy.  Can’t speak to quality.


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Apr 23, 2020)

Will this do? You could probably find one locally. What made me think of it was that I saw one at an online Auction today. Plus I was just talking about one like this with another soaper.
Wire Cheese Slicer

Also, Sweet Cakes Soap is in Minnetonka. They've been around "forever" as a fragrance supplier but it seems they're going to be offering base oils and lye as well. They have a new look but aren't well stocked, probably due to the lockdown. Getting well stocked may take a while.

Sweet Cakes Soap


----------



## Zing (Apr 24, 2020)

Thank you, Soap Peeps!


dibbles said:


> If you find one, let me know . The only one I know of in MN at all is this one QuickCut Single Wire Cutter [SINGLEWIRECUT] - $137.95 : ForCraftsSake.com, Soap Molds, Soap Cutters, Wood Crates, Displays
> 
> I guess it depends on how much you want to spend. Are you handy at all? Or do you know anyone who is?


I'll check them out.  Me, handy?  Not so much.  But my wife is turning into Handy Annie and bought a saw yesterday so maybe there's a solution here in-house. 



Zany_in_CO said:


> Will this do? You could probably find one locally. What made me think of it was that I saw one at an online Auction today. Plus I was just talking about one like this with another soaper.
> Wire Cheese Slicer
> 
> Also, Sweet Cakes Soap is in Minnetonka. They've been around "forever" as a fragrance supplier but it seems they're going to be offering base oils and lye as well. They have a new look but aren't well stocked, probably due to the lockdown. Getting well stocked may take a while.
> ...


Thanks for all this.  I've never heart of Sweet Cakes and it's close.  I'll run over as soon as the isolation is over.


----------



## dibbles (Apr 24, 2020)

@Zing I didn't mention Sweet Cakes because as far as I knew they only sold FOs, EOs, and a few molds and other miscellaneous items. No cutters. But, I really love their FOs. 

However, unless something has changed with them, you can't go there. They don't have a store front, and their insurance doesn't allow for people to pick up. I've tried, but that was a few years ago and I've never thought to ask again if pick up is possible. FWIW, you will get your order in only a couple of days since they ship quickly and are local.


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Apr 25, 2020)

dibbles said:


> ...you can't go there. They don't have a store front, and their insurance doesn't allow for people to pick up.


The same is true of Elements Bath & Body here in Colorado. No pick up due to insurance restraints.


----------



## TheGecko (Apr 25, 2020)

Zing said:


> I'm still fairly new to the Twin Cities area in Minnesota.  I'm just a hobbyist soaper and want to buy a single wire slicer.  I'm finding good ones online but the shipping costs as much as the item.  Is there a store in the area that soapers get their supplies from?  Thanks,



May I suggest a cheese slicer?  That is what I used for almost a year.  I did modify it a bit.  I bought a dowel and cut it the length of the slicer, sanded a bit off the finish off the and one side of the dowel and then used wood glue to secure it.  I then took a sharpie, measured 1"from the cutting edge, and marked across.


----------



## msunnerstood (May 1, 2020)

Zing said:


> I'm still fairly new to the Twin Cities area in Minnesota.  I'm just a hobbyist soaper and want to buy a single wire slicer.  I'm finding good ones online but the shipping costs as much as the item.  Is there a store in the area that soapers get their supplies from?  Thanks,



I dont think I knew you were a Minnesotan. I am born and raised but only moved to WI a year and a  half ago.


----------



## Zing (May 1, 2020)

msunnerstood said:


> I dont think I knew you were a Minnesotan. I am born and raised but only moved to WI a year and a  half ago.


I spent my entire adult life in Chicago.  We moved to the Twin Cities a year ago this month to be closer to an aging parent.  Have a good weekend and stay safe,


----------



## mtinetti61 (May 1, 2020)

Nice to meet another Twin Cities soaper, and good to have a positive report re: Sweetcakes' FO's. I am in Eden Prairie very close to Sweetcakes and will definitely be getting some FO's from them.  They also have a few EO blends.


----------



## dibbles (May 1, 2020)

mtinetti61 said:


> Nice to meet another Twin Cities soaper, and good to have a positive report re: Sweetcakes' FO's. I am in Eden Prairie very close to Sweetcakes and will definitely be getting some FO's from them.  They also have a few EO blends.


There are a few of us from MN here. My experience with Sweet Cakes has always been good, and they have great quality FOs. There aren't reviews on their website, so if you have questions about any you are interested in, start a thread and ask. I've tried quite a few, but a lot of them I only used in M&P. And I'm not always the best note taker, unfortunately.


----------

